
Standing can also be bad for you, says scientist studying desk set-up - lnguyen
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/standing-can-also-be-bad-for-you-says-scientist-studying-desk-set-up/
======
Dobiasd
8 hours of standing still (even with good posture) is not the healthiest
thing. Movement, using the range of motion of ones joints, changing the
posture and alternating load and deload is healthy. This does not happen
automatically with a desk job, and even expensive equitment might not be the
solution. But there are many different positions one can alternate between
(floor: standing, sitting, kneeling, lunging, squatting; chair: sitting
upright, leaning forward with some weight on the elbows, reclining with feet
elevated, indian style sitting). Additionally one can do some squats and alike
regularly, e.g. every time one visits the toilet (aka. "pee, squat, drink").
Making movement an effortless habit ensures that for example the spinal discs
get their nutrients pumped in etc.

------
ljk
standing can be bad for you too if your standing posture is wrong.

imo the good thing about standing desk is it forces you to move around more

